# I think I am getting ripped off quick advice needed



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok heres the deal I subbed work from a company and they sent me a price list via email stating that maid services Pay 110.00 So today I just caught on to the fact I have been getting 27.00 per maid Mind you these houses are usually filthy even if its not a intial. I was told a intial sales clean was 120.00 Never once was I told a maid service paid 27.00! Also mind you I would have to drive 240 miles round trip to some of these so called 27 buck maid services 

Should I send them a forward of what they said a maid pays or just cut communications and send him a bill via small claim (Pretty simple here)


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

livinlife said:


> Ok heres the deal I subbed work from a company and they sent me a price list via email stating that maid services Pay 110.00 So today I just caught on to the fact I have been getting 27.00 per maid Mind you these houses are usually filthy even if its not a intial. I was told a intial sales clean was 120.00 Never once was I told a maid service paid 27.00! Also mind you I would have to drive 240 miles round trip to some of these so called 27 buck maid services
> 
> Should I send them a forward of what they said a maid pays or just cut communications and send him a bill via small claim (Pretty simple here)


Most I've seen from a national or regional is $50 for a maid refresh. $25-$27 seems like the going rate in todays lowball pricing. Sounds like a bait and switch to me......


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats what this is feeling like to me. Not once did he ever disclose that a maid service was 27.00. Now that I think about how much I was burning on gas and supplies I was paying to make this D bag money


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

livinlife said:


> Thats what this is feeling like to me. Not once did he ever disclose that a maid service was 27.00. Now that I think about how much I was burning on gas and supplies I was paying to make this D bag money


The problem is semantics. Also, you probably knew that 110 is too much for a maid refresh if you are doing recurring services. It just doesn't exist. Most companies pay something along those lines for an initial, and that is not even close to enough. Maid services for AMS run 16 dollars. If you can believe that.


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

i had no idea what was the going rate for anything when I started taking job from this company it was the first time I had ever heard of property preservation and I made that known to them.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

livinlife said:


> i had no idea what was the going rate for anything when I started taking job from this company it was the first time I had ever heard of property preservation and I made that known to them.


Well welcome to it. Janitorials are ALWAYS a loosing affair unless you are working HUD or for a realtor. Even then it can be rough. You will never be paid 110 for a recurring maid service. 

Somone took advantage of your ignorance. It is common when bringing on new people, to not have them told the entire story. If you were told the entire story, you would never agree to do the work at that rate. 

So if you never heard of it, how did you get into it? I am not sure I understand what led you here?


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

warranpiece said:


> Well welcome to it. Janitorials are ALWAYS a loosing affair unless you are working HUD or for a realtor. Even then it can be rough. You will never be paid 110 for a recurring maid service.
> 
> Somone took advantage of your ignorance. It is common when bringing on new people, to not have them told the entire story. If you were told the entire story, you would never agree to do the work at that rate.
> 
> So if you never heard of it, how did you get into it? I am not sure I understand what led you here?



I was looking for some part time work and checked craigslist and seen the ad and it sounded like fun. I thought why not Its something new so I gave it a shot...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rule #37 of the Contractor's Mortgage Field Service Handbook-

If you don't have it in writing, then it was never discussed.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

and another one bites the dust.....

Oh just kiddin'...did you do "maid services" or perform janitorial/sales clean services????
If the later then tell them they owe money...if the first then that is going to be all there is....

Not to sound mean spirited...this could be a very inexpensive valuable lesson.....


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

This is what I was going off of. At one point we discussed the difference between a sales clean and a maid service as far as how they where to be done (at this point he could have mentioned the price difference but didnt)

Also im sure if I dig deeper in my emails I can find the one where I was told a sales clean pays 120.00 so 

No worries about hurting feeling here but I am super pissed at the fact I was doing 200+ mile drives for $27 and no one bothered to tell me


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

See where im confused at why wouldnt he just have said sales clean/janitorial 110.00 but instead it said maid service 110.00


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry had to crop


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

livinlife said:


> Sorry had to crop


Sorry man. I hope it works out. The person that hired you was not honest, and just looking for cheap labor. I assume you have a buisness licence and insurance? Remember as a 1099 you are responsible for all your own taxes, and double the SS tax. Without a buisness licence and insurance, this person should have workers comp on you, or be treating you as an employee. if you do not have those two things you are working illegally.

Do your homework man.


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

I found another company I started working for a couple days ago so far they seem great and they are putting me on there insurance so it will save me some $$$ Im pretty sure that was the last email sent between I and the last company.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

This business is full of cons


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

Valley said:


> This business is full of cons



This I am seeing. O well gave him a small piece of my mind and am just moving on with this


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

What kills me, is that someone would be deceptive over these dollar amounts. He paid you $27 for a maid refresh he maybe got $35-$45 tops on. So he's going to try to trick someone into doing something you know they are losing money on, so he could make $7-$17. Crazy.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

better find that email or your SOL


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

livinlife said:


> i had no idea what was the going rate for anything when I started taking job from this company it was the first time I had ever heard of property preservation and I made that known to them.


TO ALL NEWBIES...DO NOT EVER ADMIT YOU ARE NEW TO THE INDUSTRY :no::no:


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> better find that email or your SOL


I have every email ever sent between us. I really doubt anything will ever come of this besides I learned a good lesson lol


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> TO ALL NEWBIES...DO NOT EVER ADMIT YOU ARE NEW TO THE INDUSTRY :no::no:


To be fair I only admitted to being new because I didnt want him giving me work that only experienced people should be doing and have me screw it up. I respect other peoples businesses that way, but yeah looking back should have never said it :thumbsup:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

livinlife said:


> I have every email ever sent between us. I really doubt anything will ever come of this besides I learned a good lesson lol


best of luck. we all have learned the hard way


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

livinlife said:


> I found another company I started working for a couple days ago so far they seem great and they are putting me on there insurance so it will save me some $$$ Im pretty sure that was the last email sent between I and the last company.


 
Ummmm. Ok they are putting you on their insurance. How exactly are they doing tht and keeping you as a sub contractor. Do you have a buisness licence or at least a DBA? If not....get one.

Also, the cardinal mistake of the craigslist workers doing this is this.......take 30% of what you are paid and put it in an account for taxes. You pay more as a 1099 than you do as an employee.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

hmmm ... well I know for a fact you werent getting ripped off... But I am not going to air this out here, thank you for being respectful and not to say my name or companies name. We work hard over the years to have a respectful name and dealings with the contractors we deal with in Idaho... Some things just don't work out best we both move forward


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

idaho said:


> hmmm ... well I know for a fact you werent getting ripped off... But I am not going to air this out here, thank you for being respectful and not to say my name or companies name. We work hard over the years to have a respectful name and dealings with the contractors we deal with in Idaho... Some things just don't work out best we both move forward


I think you where great company to get work from with fair pay. But maybe just be lil more clear on pricing.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

Good Lord baby Jesus......


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

idaho said:


> hmmm ... well I know for a fact you werent getting ripped off... But I am not going to air this out here, thank you for being respectful and not to say my name or companies name. We work hard over the years to have a respectful name and dealings with the contractors we deal with in Idaho... Some things just don't work out best we both move forward


Hey Idaho congrats on being a successful CL troller as well as trolling our boards and taking advantage of a kid trying to do well ,, why dont ya post your price lists here and recruit direct from the source 

Livin , congrats on your first battle scar and in the future if a company does you wrong OUT THEM by name,, and do the same for a company that does you right


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

There is a lot of reason why I didn't post looking for anyone on here, I will pm you my phone number if you want and we can talk about this. That way you can find out the truth and I can find out if you are as dumb behind a keyboard as you are behind a phone.. Let me know


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

idaho said:


> There is a lot of reason why I didn't post looking for anyone on here, I will pm you my phone number if you want and we can talk about this. That way you can find out the truth and I can find out if you are as dumb behind a keyboard as you are behind a phone.. Let me know



Well ill say one thing,You are a cocky S.O.B behind the keyboard. If you ever make your way or maybe already here in Pennsylvania ....Keep moving we dont need your bull. Keep it in Idaho. My question is why are you afraid to post your company name or look for people here. If your company has built such a great rep in Idaho then nothing here should have any impact at all.


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

Well Valley, I didn't and still don't think I need to justify anything, because I don't do anything wrong.

I am not a regional or national or want to be... when FAS lost contract safeg picked it up. Fas gave 4 contractors in this area to safeg to bring on part of some agreement, I don't know didn't ask but FAS kept me and didn't hand off my info.

I have employees and contractors in my area that have worked hard so wanting to keep the work going I contacted Safeg and to get in I had to handle two other area's or zones, I took it and got in but I was weak in both zones and use cl looking for old FAS contractors, that was what I was looking for at that time. How and why I went with livin I won't talk about but I wasn't looking for someone new.

price structure simple close to 10 percent less then what I got paid, I gave full pay on trip charges, lockbox's that I recieved even through I ship locks, lockboxs, padlock over at my cost.

why I don't want my name or companies name posted online in a forum where people jump to everyone a thief before asking and getting info?, I don't know maybe I am just stupid that way

do I think what I offer to pay makes me a good person, NO I know on most jobs it can not be worth what is being offered. I just offered it figure the person on the other end can due his thought process on it.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

idaho said:


> Well Valley, I didn't and still don't think I need to justify anything, because I don't do anything wrong.
> 
> I am not a regional or national or want to be... when FAS lost contract safeg picked it up. Fas gave 4 contractors in this area to safeg to bring on part of some agreement, I don't know didn't ask but FAS kept me and didn't hand off my info.
> 
> ...



More BS and white wash..........:thumbup:
Never a loss of that in this business.


----------



## livinlife (Dec 18, 2012)

68W30 said:


> Hey Idaho congrats on being a successful CL troller as well as trolling our boards and taking advantage of a kid trying to do well ,, why dont ya post your price lists here and recruit direct from the source
> 
> Livin , congrats on your first battle scar and in the future if a company does you wrong OUT THEM by name,, and do the same for a company that does you right


Live and learn my friend, an I admit i still have alot of learning to do in this industry. 

Still hoping my pay checks show up But I dont think he would do that.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

time to grab the popcorn and enjoy the show :2guns:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

idaho said:


> and I can find out if you are as dumb behind a keyboard as you are behind a phone.. Let me know






There is no need to be insulting each other like this. 

Refresh your memory on the site terms of service.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Valley said:


> Well ill say one thing,You are a cocky S.O.B behind the keyboard. If you ever make your way or maybe already here in Pennsylvania ....Keep moving we dont need your bull. Keep it in Idaho. My question is why are you afraid to post your company name or look for people here. If your company has built such a great rep in Idaho then nothing here should have any impact at all.





hammerhead said:


> time to grab the popcorn and enjoy the show :2guns:





Insults are not going to fly. 

If a member insults you be the bigger man and do not reply in kind.



No popcorn needed, this thread has lived its useful life.


----------

